# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Другие новости  >  Хакерам удалось снять привязку IPhone к AT&T

## ALEX(XX)

Спустя несколько дней после заявления группы iPhone Development Project о том, что снять привязку аппарата к AT&T очень сложно, британская компания eXpansys UK начала предлагать эту новинку от Apple, совместимую «со всеми европейскими операторами». Сегодня в США хакерами также был представлен инструмент iASign, позволяющий iPhone работать с SIM-картами Cingular Wireless. 
Expansys UK начала принимать предварительные заказы на «отвязанные» 4 и 8 ГБ iPhone на своем сайте Expansys.co.uk, хотя цена и дата выхода аппарата на рынок пока не названа. 
Начало взлома iPhone положил известный хакер DVD-Jon в начале июля. Он представил программу, позволяющую использовать телефон как плеер и КПК, но без функций телефонии. Затем глава iPhone Development Group, работающей над взломом аппарата, заявил о крайней сложности защиты. По его словам, привязка к AT&T находится в микропрограммном обеспечении GSM-чипсета, код защищен электронной подписью, а ключи для разблокировки индивидуальны для каждого аппарата. 
В США такие действия законны: в прошлом году регулирующий орган по авторским правам признал право потребителей на удаление привязки телефонов к сетям операторов.

securitylab.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ScratchyClaws

Интересно а они под МТС работать будут? =)

----------

